# Ex Pats (esp Irish ;)) and Euro 2012



## EireinCairo (Sep 14, 2011)

Considering everything that is happening in this country at the moment- my query seems slight...but anyway 

I thought I be going home in time for the Euro's but sadly I will be here during the early stages at least. I will miss the fun and games that goes with being in Dublin when Ireland is in a major soccer tournament (does not happen all that often!:tongue1

Anyway- any good ideas where to watch the games in Cairo? I know one other Irish lad here and we were chatting about it. I am normally a local ahwa or downtown bar sort of guy...but I don't think either would do for watching Ireland easily beating Spain, Italy and Croatia.

Any ideas where would be good to watch the games?

Maybe the British club in Mohandessin?

Thanks everyone.

(I know this also affects other Europeans here as well )

Ireland's games

Sunday June 10th 

Poznan, Group C: Republic of Ireland v Croatia (1945) 

Thursday June 14th 

Gdansk, Group C: Spain v Republic of Ireland (1945) 

Monday June 18th 

Poznan, Group C: Italy v Republic of Ireland (1945)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Go to the BCA or the Ace club.. they show all the sports that are televised.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

EireinCairo said:


> Considering everything that is happening in this country at the moment- my query seems slight...but anyway
> 
> I thought I be going home in time for the Euro's but sadly I will be here during the early stages at least. I will miss the fun and games that goes with being in Dublin when Ireland is in a major soccer tournament (does not happen all that often!:tongue1
> 
> ...


 Maybe the BCA in Maadi and the Ace club as well...might clash with all the rugby supporters now with the super 15 just about to reach the quarter finals, but after that you guys are welcome to take over


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

> Watching Ireland easily beating Spain


Ha! dream on...


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

I sorry for alls, this coup is for España too !!!!!! ( or this is what I expect!) todos con la Roja.....


In all cases, lucky for alls!!!!


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

All matches will be shown at BCA maadi


----------



## EireinCairo (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

The two places people have mentioned are BCA in Maadi and the Ace club 

I am not so much looking for a place that will have it on- cause I think many places will have the Euro's on, I think Egyptian or sat TV will be showing it (I might be wrong?)

But I'm more looking for a place where ex-pats from many different countries would go to watch big international sporting events- like a major football tournament.

Maybe there is no specfic one- and the BCA Maadi is my best bet (is it exspensive and do I have to be a member?)

Thanks


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

EireinCairo said:


> But I'm more looking for a place where ex-pats from many different countries would go to watch big international sporting events- like a major football tournament.
> 
> Maybe there is no specfic one- and the BCA Maadi is my best bet (is it expensive and do I have to be a member?)


Whilst I've no interest in 'wendyball' , the atmosphere at the BCA during the rugby has always been pretty good and I'd expect the same for the footie. I suspect it'll be a good bet for you. I think guest entrance is 30LE.

If you're not familiar with the ACE, take the opportunity to stick your head in there as well. It's only 5 mins walk from the BCA. Guest entrance there is 20LE before 7.00 and (I think) 50LE after. Cheap beer too. You will need to get a member to sign you in.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Mio said:


> I sorry for alls, this coup is for España too !!!!!! ( or this is what I expect!) todos con la Roja.....
> 
> 
> In all cases, lucky for alls!!!!


I think la Roja will be back to their usual pre 2008 form ie. going home after three matches.

The winner will be England.

Eire will do very well too.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

you forgot the Dutch!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

GM1 said:


> you forgot the Dutch!


who are they?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

if we forget the Dutch, Italians and Spanish

that leaves......

o yes ENGLAND :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

No way - it leaves... GERMANY )))


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

You all forgot DENMARK ;-)


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Like I said that only leaves ENGLAND 😜


----------

